# Not getting latest version of package with pkg



## molofishy (Jul 26, 2020)

I currently have the package:
ocaml-4.05.0_1
Yet the latest version since February 2020 is:
ocaml-4.10.0_1
When I execute the following, 
	
	



```
pkg upgrade -f ocaml
```
 I am asked if I want to _reinstall_ ocaml-4.05.0_1.
I am running version 1.14.6 of pkg.


----------



## unitrunker (Jul 26, 2020)

I assume your base is 11.4-RELEASE or 12.1-RELEASE and you're on the quarterly update schedule. You can switch to daily.

See instructions in section 4.4.2









						Chapter 4. Installing Applications: Packages and Ports
					

FreeBSD provides two complementary technologies for installing third-party software: the FreeBSD Ports Collection, for installing from source, and packages, for installing from pre-built binaries




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jul 26, 2020)

This is because OCaml have not been updated since a while. It has been very problematic to maintain it because of the other OCaml ports make stuff too complicated (FreeBSD isn't fully supported).

Last year I've put someone involved with the OCaml (and MirageOS) development in contact with the project in order to improve the things but I don't know how that is evolving.


----------

